# Goldfish got problems? Call Korea’s fish doc



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Goldfish got problems? Call Korea’s fish doc 
New hospital pledges to treat diseases in all forms of aquatic life*

Reuters
Updated: 3:18 p.m. ET March 31, 2005


SEOUL - South Korea will soon have its first fully licensed fish hospital with specialists trained to treat trout with fin fungus and grouper with gill infections.

The Yosu Fisheries Clinic will open on Saturday on South Korea’s southern coast, operated by a husband and wife team of marine biologists who are among the first to pass a Ministry of Maritime Affairs and Fisheries exam to treat fish and shellfish.

Kim Choon-sup, the husband, said he expects the fish hospital mainly to serve commercial fish and shellfish farms in the area, but he thinks he will also make tank calls for people who have sick pets.

“We have studied to treat diseases in all types of aquatic life from fish to crustaceans,” Kim said by telephone.

Kim and his wife Kim Jin-suk are among 40 people who passed the first exam given by the ministry to be licensed fish doctors.


The ministry decided to implement the fish doctor scheme to support the country’s farmed-fish industry. The Kims want to help stop the spread of diseases that have wiped out some fish farms.

The couple said some skeptics in the area question how they can make money as fish doctors.

“Fishermen are not sure if we can make a go of it because no one has jumped into this type of operation before,” Kim Choon-sup said. “However, there are some people who also see this as a great growth industry.”

Kim said there is probably not a lot of money to be made treating pets, but “if the chance arises to treat a pet goldfish, I will do it.”

Copyright 2005 Reuters Limited. All rights reserved. Republication or redistribution of Reuters content is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Reuters.
© 2005 MSNBC.com

URL: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7151439/


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Call Korea’s fish doc :shock: 

OK whos stealing my name. I WANT ANSWERS NOW. :lol:


----------

